
Show HN: Bash-end – clean back end written in bash - vectorEQ
http://bash-end.com/
======
pnako
Finally some competition for the BCHS stack
[https://learnbchs.org/](https://learnbchs.org/)

------
CyberWaste42
NOW WE NEED ONE IN PS/2

